# TC Contender question



## bernielink (Aug 22, 2012)

A while back I found a forum that was all about TC Contenders. Can't find it now. The reason that I want to find it is that I have 2 pistol grips, 1 forearm, and a holster that looks like it's made for a Contender with a scope mounted on it, and I want to sell these but don't know much about them. Can anyone help? Thanks, Bernie


----------

